# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  WorkFlow interaction avec du C++ non manage.

## zeavan

Voila j'ai un workflow de type state machine que l'on nomera : WF
J'ai 2 modules C++ que l'on nomera: CInit et CSwitch.

CInit lancer WF et attend en retour de facon asyncrhone un evenement.
Ce meme Cinit met a disposition une method qui pourra etre appele a partir de WF dans plusieurs etats.

CSwitch met a disposition un methode qui peut etre appellee dans plusieurs etats, WF devra s'inscrire a certain evenement de CSwitch.

Ma question est a votre avis quel est le meilleur moyen de communication entre les differents modules:
WF <--> CInit
WF <--> CSwitch

J'hesite entre web service et COM ?? 
D'autre proposition sont les bienvenues.

----------


## tomlev

est-ce que ce ne serait pas plus simple avec P/Invoke ?

----------


## zeavan

Oui P/invoke pour les COM, mais je cherche a savoir si c'est la methode standart de communication entre workflow fundation et C++ ou alors l'utilisation des web services est plus recommandee.
Bon je laisse le sujet encore ouvert un peu .

----------


## tomlev

Euh non P/Invoke c'est pas pour COM, c'est pour du simple code natif

Sinon je ne pense pas qu'il existe une approche standard spcifique  WF pour interoprer avec du code non manag... Le standard est celui de .NET, le fait que tu utilises WF n'a pas d'impact l-dessus

----------


## zeavan

Oui pardon j'ai tendance a tord a faire des partitions dans mon cerveau et l'une d'elle comprend tout ce qui a du rapport de proche ou de loin avec l'interporabilite entre .net et c++.

Je pense que tu as effectivement raison sur le fait que je dois faire abstraction qu'il soit question d'un workflow.

----------

